# Boas > Anacondas >  Thinking of a yellow male?

## lamina1982

So this would be in the far future as the mrs would kill me if i got one at this point (way too many snakes now).  It seems as far as size goes that a yellow male would be the best to start off.  Any specific book or articles you guys would suggest for a full range of info to get oneself on track for thinking of an anaconda

----------


## retic720

Never owned an annie but I can share insights from what I have gathered:

1) in our area, I offered to swap my afrock for his green annie (take note, afrocks and anacondas are rarely available here). He messaged me back, stating that he feels guilty if he continues the swap because afrocks are supposedly easier to "tame" than anacondas (green or yellow)

2) I was told in another forums that anacondas are also notorious for being picky eaters.

http://www.benrenick.com/

http://www.newenglandreptile.com/CareYConda.html

As far as caresheets go, I feel that these two pretty much summed it up. 

Hope this helps  :Smile:

----------


## mumps

Owned a green many years ago.  Own a female yellow now.

Both are/were calm, trusting animals who can account for 1 bite in my lifetime.  Don't believe everything you hear/read.  If you have a lot of snakes, then you presumably know how to "read" them, and know how to establish trust.  No different with an annie.

Males are awful small, though...  :Very Happy: 

Chris

----------

